# My First Set Of Triplets!!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a registered brown agouti doe bred from a good friend of mine after she decided to sell out of her herd of goats. Kellie went Reserve Grand Champion Doe at my fair and was bred to an AWESOME buck!

Today was her 147 and she easily kidded triplets! First kid was head only. She took forever to get him out and she immediately started cleaning him up. Well about 5-10 minutes pass and her belly had gotten alot smaller and she didn't seem to want to push or anything. I *tried* to bounce her and didn't feel anything so I was just like great! A healthy single... Well we had *thought* she was passing the placenta when out of NOWHERE came another kid! He was still attached and I thought the placenta was coming then ONLY to be shocked by a THIRD KID!!!! So here are babies #2 and #3 both still attached by umbilical cords! I was freaking out (even though I've been doing this for over 3 years now I still get nervous). But all ended well!

So now I have three handsome, wattled purebred Pygmy Bucklings I have no idea what to do with! :slapfloor: Last time Kellie had a buck and a doe so I was a little disappointed not to get a doe, but everything happens for a reason.

This is also my first set of live triplets! And some of you may know that my raising goats was my hobby and passion shared with me by my dearest grandfather. He passed away earlier this year of cancer and this was my first kidding without him. And I was terrified. But I remembered all that he taught me and I'm very thankful I was blessed with three healthy babies no matter their gender.  

Pictures are on my FB farmpage: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Taras- ... 5238886193


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars: 
It is great that you shared the love of goats with your grandpa and he gave you the knowledge to continue on in his memory. :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Those are some adorable kids. We had two sets of triplets this year. We lost one of the first three but the other 3 did great. I hope I get some again this year. It was really cool.
Congratulations.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats! Trips are so much fun


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations! I know your Grandfather was there and smiling the entire time!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

They're adorable! Congrats on the healthy kids!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Aww...congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats! My doe had triplet bucklings this year as well. They were so much fun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....they are adorable...congrats... :thumb: :greengrin: 

Just make sure.. they each get their colostrum....then... you will have to watch and make sure... they are all getting full bellies... if one or? isn't..then.. you will have to supplement or help them get more milk out of the teat........ :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay!!! We had our second set of live triplets this year and I can't express how much I loved them!!! For me, 3 is the perfect number. Congrats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Tara...congratulations :hug: I know you must be thrilled....even if they are :kidblue:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats !!!


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

I saw on your FB page that the boys aren't doing so well. Hope things turn around for you.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Keep me updated tara...I hope the two remaining boys pull through ok ! I have been checking ur page and haven't seen an update! Praying for them.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you all... Sadly all three boys passed away within 24 hours of their birth despite close monitoring.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Tara...I am so very sorry you lost them :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is just so sad. I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost them   What happened?


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm really sorry you lost them


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So Sorry that you lost them  :tears:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

so sorry


----------

